

MOOCulus - Massive Online Open Calculus - beder
https://mooculus.osu.edu/

======
ivan_ah
Very cool!

The lecturer seems like a nice guy +into the subject, the videos looked
entertaining (not just someone speaking), they have a very free textbook with
lots of examples AND, perhaps best of all, they are using the khan-exercises
framework for the exercises.

It is interesting that they use coursera credentials for the login but they
don't seem to be part of coursera per se.

------
mdm_
I started this course today (through Coursera) and so far it's great. Looks
like they're using the Khan Academy software for the practice exercises and
the videos are excellent. The instructor is high-energy and sort of eccentric
and it's a real hoot watching at 1.25x speed. My only gripe is the textbook:
it looks slick, but the weird Greek letters start on the first page and the
prose is...laconic. The rest of the course materials seem geared specifically
towards totally green beginners; the style of the textbook is a little
divergent.

~~~
solarmist
I agree this calculus textbook reads more like an introduction to analysis
textbook for sophomore/junior level mathematics majors. Complete with problems
one step away from asking your to write proofs for the problem solutions.

While I can't wait until some higher level math is available online. I don't
think that's what they're going for here.

------
snowpolar
I wish this was available when I took calculus in the previous semester. Looks
pretty good, the instructor looks motivated as well.

